# Have you sent in a Kindle 2 Feedback email?



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

I just emailed Amazon with a few suggestions of ways I think they could improve the Kindle 2, and posted the email on my blog:

http://www.sampletheweb.com/2009/05/14/my-kindle-2-suggestions-email-to-amazon/

Have you emailed Amazon yet with your suggestions? What do you think needs to change / be added?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, I've emailed them a few times and got some nice emails back saying they were great suggestions, forwarding to the developing team, etc. 

1. Folders
2. Kindle, Jr. that's more rugged with one way wireless (parents can send to from Amazon page, kids can't purchase or surf from their K, Jr.)
3. Using covers of books we've bought as screensavers.
4. Getting a gift certificate if someone else enters your name/user ID when they purchase a Kindle (refer a friend).
5. Promote the idea of community.  Happy Anniversary (of the Kindle purchase) or Happy Birthday emails from Amazon with a free download code or coupon.  I wrote the email on my birthday and pointed out that a half dozen companies sent me birthday greetings and coupons, yet Amazon who has more information on me than Coca-Cola said zip.  The CSR responded wishing me happy birthday.

Lara Amber


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I've written them twice, once to complain about the dark screen and lighter text, once to suggest they change all the formatting to *bold *to compensate. No real responses except "we're forwarding them....". I do love the K2, and except for the contrast issue I'm quite happy with it. (The hack has helped tremendously.)

I love the ideas to skip ahead or back 10 pages (or perhaps next or previous chapters in fiction) and getting a referral or birthday gift certificate 

I'd also suggest:
1 - user-defined screensavers and fonts (without having to hack)
2 - SD card capability (not that I really used it on the K1, but I can't get over the idea that they removed such a helpful feature)
3 - folders 
4 - slightly larger screen without enlarging the unit
5 - next and previous buttons along the top edge


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

What would be really cool too would be support for a little portable USB keyboard and stand for the Kindle 2 ;-)


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

How about a little remote next/previous page accessory?  For those of us who prop the K up to read?  (Hands-free reading, in effect.)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> How about a little remote next/previous page accessory? For those of us who prop the K up to read? (Hands-free reading, in effect.)


You can't go back, but to read my Kindle hands-free, I turn on TTS, set to the fast setting, turn the volume all the way down and read. Unfortunately, not sure what's going to happen on (stupid) Random House books with no TTS, but for now it works for me.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> You can't go back, but to read my Kindle hands-free, I turn on TTS, set to the fast setting, turn the volume all the way down and read. Unfortunately, not sure what's going to happen on (stupid) Random House books with no TTS, but for now it works for me.


I think I'll give that a try, although doesn't it make you a bit anxious to know you have to finish the page in an allotted time, or impatient if you make it through faster?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, I love the idea of a remote! That one never occurred to me, but would be really useful at times.

I'd like not only folders, but an entire file management system. Right now, it's like trying to use an iPod without iTunes. I'm using Calibre now to do some editing, but there should be some native online program associated with the Kindle. I'd like to be able to edit titles, author names, etc. to make corrections, or to make things consistent, or just to have it "my way." I'd like an online Kindle library system with many more fields to sort on. There should be some way to print out a list of what you have on the Kindle. (There's a current thread about the printing issue in the Tips and Tricks section here, with no good solution yet.)

I'd like the Kindle to be password protected. I wouldn't mind having to type in a password to use the wireless store, and it would be more secure in case it was lost or stolen. 

I'd like the Kindle to come in an iPod selection of colors! (or at least black.)

In the Kindle book store, I'd like to be able to search by date to find the most recently added items. Right now, I don't recall this being an option. Other than the few items listed in the Amazon emails, I don't know how to find the new things. (Or are the email items the entire listing of new things available?)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> I think I'll give that a try, although doesn't it make you a bit anxious to know you have to finish the page in an allotted time, or impatient if you make it through faster?


I'm a fast reader, so I had to set it on the fastest setting to accomodate my reading speed, but the default and slower speeds are also available. Note that even when on the fastest speed, I have more than enough time to finish, although at first, I sped thru the page in fear of it turning too fast for me. With experience, I now can read at a comfortable pace and when I need to re-check something that I may have not understood, the spacebar pauses TTS so that I can review.


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

Although I want folders and some of the other stuff as much as anyone else, the email I sent Amazon Kindle support concerned security on the Kindle. I find it hard to believe that there is no password protection on the device. And I was rather disconcerted by the thread over on the Amazon Kindle board concerning a user who had his Kindle stolen, only to have it re-registered at Amazon by the thief. The Kindle needs better security, period.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've emailed Amazon a few suggestions, and they seem like a company that would actual listen and use the suggestions that they find valuable. I think a big one on everyone's list is folders.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I noticed a comment about turning the volume down. Where is the volume adjustment? I've probably been looking right at it, but can't seem to locate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The volume is at the top on the right side.  It's like a little... volume up and down button thinger.


----------



## TheAutomaton (May 20, 2009)

Like Sch. said it's a long button on the side of the Kindle on the upper right. Like the volume controls that a lot of cellphones have.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks! I should have thought of that. I hardly ever use TTS unless I'm showing off my pride and joy.


----------



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

I just joined - found you on the internet when I googled '[email protected]'.  I got my K2 last Monday and LOVE it although they're replacing it because the type started fading on Thursday...  Anyway, I keep getting a message from Amazon on my device asking me to provide feedback by visiting the referenced site - when I try to bring it up I'm directed to Amazon.com.  I then query 'kindle2-feedback' on Amazon and various other iterations without success.  Is anyone else having this problem?  Where do I go to provide the feedback they keep asking for??


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's an email address; you don't type it into your browser.


----------



## marbues (May 23, 2009)

Duh...  That one went right over my head.  Thanks!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's ok marbues - we all have those moments.  Nice to have you join us.  Why don't you go over to the Intro and Welcome thread where you will get lots of others welcoming you and you can tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The only way that they can make changes is if they get feedback


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

jimp1947 said:


> Although I want folders and some of the other stuff as much as anyone else, the email I sent Amazon Kindle support concerned security on the Kindle. I find it hard to believe that there is no password protection on the device. And I was rather disconcerted by the thread over on the Amazon Kindle board concerning a user who had his Kindle stolen, only to have it re-registered at Amazon by the thief. The Kindle needs better security, period.


I also want alot of things for personal reasons but I agree security is a high issue that needs treated accordingly


----------



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

jimp1947 said:


> Although I want folders and some of the other stuff as much as anyone else, the email I sent Amazon Kindle support concerned security on the Kindle. I find it hard to believe that there is no password protection on the device. And I was rather disconcerted by the thread over on the Amazon Kindle board concerning a user who had his Kindle stolen, only to have it re-registered at Amazon by the thief. The Kindle needs better security, period.


100% agree with this one. What's the point of putting my personal documents on a device with no security? Totally needed.


----------



## derbyrm (Jul 14, 2009)

This is my first feedback, although I have posted some responses on Amazon Discussions.

I have had my Kindle 2 for four months now and read dozens of books and articles with it.

The Kindle 2 is fine for reading text, but the illustrations in technical manuals lack contrast and resolution.  I don't think this is a fault in the device so much as a problem with the conversion.  (The "screen saver" pictures look fine.)  The relatively high price for these documents should cover a little extra effort in the scanning/conversion.

"White Space" for pretty should take second place to making the critical area of the diagram large enough to read easily.

Conversion of colored charts should be previewed after conversion to gray scale to ensure the readability is adequate.

As a specific, I recently downloaded a sample of "Mac OS Leopard: The Missing Manuals" and decided that the Kindle version wasn't adequate.  I ordered the hard copy so the illustrations could be viewed without distracting from the message.

A second "problem" lies in the streaming of the text.  While most on-line news articles include a space at the end of a line before the CR-LF, many converted texts do not.  The result is a word that is made up of the last one one line 5 and the first one on line 6.  

There's also a problem with titles or "section heads."  These frequently merge with or are not separated from the following text.

Generally, I love the device, but not for technical reading.

Roger


----------



## vicky55 (Oct 28, 2009)

I did. I just got my Kindle2 and I'm just learning how to use it. I'm not able to use my hands so when the Kindle goes to sleep I have to have someone awake it for me. Does anyone know how to either change the length of time so that it does not go to sleep after 10 minutes or just turn the sleep function off.


----------



## vicky55 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm paralysed and cannot use my hands so, When the Kindle goes to sleep I have to have someone else turn it back on for me. Is there a way to turn this function off?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do not believe there is....

Betsy


----------

